# Madonna concert's stage collapses in France



## antonkan (Jul 16, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A French city official says an upcoming Madonna concert in Marseille has been cancelled following a stage collapse on Thursday that killed one worker and injured nine others.



Full article click here

Source: CBC News (Canada)


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 16, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> What do you think about my topic?



I think if you act fast and can organise a venue in time you could become the new queen of pop!


----------

